# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Debiti Fuori Bilancio

## chiara

ma secondo voi è possibile finanziare un debito fuori bilancio di parte corrente con entrate derivanti dall'alienazione di immobili? avete riferimenti giurisprudenziali?

----------


## francesco

Ciao Chiara, secondo me puoi trovare la risposta leggendo il parere della corte dei conti della callabria n. 67 del 30 marzo 2007. Però non so se esiste altra giurisprudenza.
Ne approfitto per chiederti se poi sei riuscita a strutturare il sistema di scritture di partita doppia partendo dai dati della contabilità finanziaria....

----------


## chiara

Si grazie Francesco, in effetti leggendo il parere della  corte calabrese sembra proprio che è possibile procedere a finanziare debiti fuori bilancio di parte corrente con la vendita degli immobili.

----------

